

A one question survey on the nature of consciousness - theaeolist
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1QzdRUI2xCZtNech1krDmOsusODfaF9sGA1PSFOVZf7Q/viewform?usp=send_form

======
theaeolist
I will post the results once I get no more submissions.

